# Looking for success stories and moral support - please help!



## SLG (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi

I have just had my 5th cycle of donor insemination today and I am really looking for some support, advice or happy stories from anyone especially anyone who has had success with DI after their 4th or 5th attempt. (all natural cycles with only blood monitoring then insem on day of LH surge)

I suppose I am feeling a bit bewildered as to why I haven't had success yet  - I've had tubes checked, FSH, progesterone levels done and all fine.  Eveyone around me seems to be putting there tuppence worth in - try not thinking about it, carry on as normal, exercise less, don't cut out the drink, chillout more ...... to mention just a few!  ARGGHH!! I am finding it really hard going through back to back insems every month as just as I've built myself up I'm let down by a negative result,  then I have a few vinos and dh and I pick ourselves up again. The thing is its getting harder every month we get a BFN and I'm now at the point where I'm wondering if it'll ever happen.  We are very lucky in that our clinic got sperm for 10 cycles so I know I still have another 5 after this one but now I'm worrying that if they are all negative it could be months and months before we get a donor for IVF...and I know this thought process is not doing me any good if I want that BFP  

So I'm trying acupuncture next week and am thinking of doing yoga to try and stay stress free and its even been suggested I try hypnotherapy.. I'll try anything!!

So if anyone has any suggestions on how to keep sane or has been through or is going through similar I'd really love to chat to you

Lisa x


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Lisa

I have had 3 attempts at DIUI all with BFN's. I know how upsetting it is, and although I havnt got a success story to tell you, I just wanted to say good luck for this attempt.

I started accupuncture a few months ago, and it does completely relax me. A friend has been going to acu and hypnotherapy and she raves about it. Give it a go, you never know what will help!

    


Lots of


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

hi lisa,

just wanted to share our story.

i know what you mean about back to back treatment. it really took there toll on us. our last cycle(no 4) we had we had actually decided if we got a -ve to call it quits with diui as we just couldnt cope with the onggoing rollercoaster and coupled with the fact we were gonna be forced to take a break as the clinic had run out of donors. so our next step was to be ivf in the new yr. we both felt v negative about our last cycle. i was off work and wasnt coping thinking about it 24/7. so i decided to do something to take my mind of things. so i decorated the house top to bottom in a wk (ok not to my dhs standard but it think i did well ). im not saying this is the reason txt worked but it certainly kept me sane. we are so lucky and blessed that we achieved our bfp on our last attempt.

i cant say stay positive as i know how hard and emotional drained you both must be feeling. my thougths are with you both and wish you every luck in the world for this cycle. let us know how you get on. will be thinking of you. have you gone across to anyone using donor sprem thread? the girls over there are fab and certainly kept me sane in my darkest moments.

      

sam
xxxx


----------



## AnneD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lisa,

Just want you to know that I felt exactly the same as you and we were already taking steps towards adoption when we got our BFP because we really didn't think it would happen.

I had two natural DIUI's before moving onto medicated cycles.  The plan was originally to have three natural then three medicated cycles before moving onto IVF but the stress of tx completely messed up my body and both of my natural treatments were seemingly mistimed.  So when we started our first medicated cycle (third in all) we were more hopeful, especially as I had three tx sized follies and all signs were good.  When it failed I was devastated because I was convinced I was pregnant so when we started our next tx I was very sceptical and pessimistic about it.  All the way through I was convinced it hadn't worked and even had classic PMT signs - so much so that when I went to a Christening (talking about salt in wounds) two days before AF was due, I had a bag full of tampax and had a couple of drinks to get through the day.  The following day, after being sure AF would have started, I was curious and decided to do a test just to get the agony over with and bring AF on but low and behold there was a faint line on the peestick - something I never thought I'd see.

I'm now 27 weeks pregnant and despite worrying at every stage, baby is healthy and happy so far and we're ever closer to our dream.  Don't give up hope hunny


----------



## tiffanyb (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi Lisa,

I really really hope this one works for you. If it doesn't get onto medicated hun, I wasn't offered natural diui but to be honest I think we would've opted for medicated as your chances can increase three/four fold. I have PCOS but they didn't find that out until I had my tubes checked so I think all patients are given meds with IUI. 

I caught 2nd time which we couldn't believe, but sadly ended in m/c. So it's off we go again - I go back to hospital Monday for scan then then collect medication and start injections. I do puregon and suprecor injections every night for about 7/8 nights. Although I have felt emotional by about day 7 the feelings are short lived and by the time basting day rolls around I feel normal again! I react very well to the meds, I produced 3 follies 1st then 6 2nd time. Luckily only 4 of them the 2nd time actually grew to the needed size (about 16mm minimum I think).

Don't give up - move on and try medicated diui, it's well worth it. There is no reason why it won't work for you, like you said you have had all the tests.

Good luck with everything and stay positive (I'm feeling a little more positive this week but last few weeks have been very hard).

I think Sam's story (on this page just a few messages up) is inspiring, Sam has emailed me and given me hope - thank you Sam  

I also agree with the whole relax and forget about it attitude (although I know it gets on your nerves when people tell you to relax!). The last diui I was convinced I wasn't pg because I had cramps and we went away for a few days, I had wine, and carried on as normal with absolutely no hope of it working. The first diui i was convinced I was pg and wasn't!!!

We just hope if DIUI does work again the little bean sticks this time.

     
Tiff
x


----------



## SLG (Apr 17, 2006)

Thankyou all for your support and stories! I am certainly feeling more optimistic after reading all your posts.  I think I was very worried about being down and thinking about it all the time, and this affectiny my chances although I have to say I'n not doing too badly this time. Its just nice to hear that you can get pg even if your obsessing over it!

Unfortunately my clinic do not believe in doing medicated iui unless there's a female fertility problem so I have no option but to stick with natural cycles all te way to the end. This might take me a bit longer but I'm now trying to be positive that it'll work eventually!


----------

